# New Truck



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Sold my Dodge and picked this up yesterday. 2011 F150 with the EcoBoost motor, XLT, 3.31 ratio, and the tow package. Great truck, has about 375 miles on it and is averaging 20mpg combined driving. Not going to plow with it, but will use it to tow the quad around for plowing.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

you sold the cummins?!


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Yep it broke down on me for the last time. I got sick of putting money into it. It was too much for me anyway as I don't need a 3/4 ton diesel as my daily driver. This truck suits me perfectly.


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

you would have to pay me to drive this truck 1/2 ton and gasser, But if you dont need a 3/4 ton make sens to save money on cheaper fuel and better mileage payup ,overall nice looking truck good luck with it.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice looking truck. Way to wise up and not keep dumping money into fixing your other truck. That new one will last a while if you're good to it.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

WIPensFan;1315979 said:


> Nice looking truck. Way to wise up and not keep dumping money into fixing your other truck. That new one will last a while if you're good to it.


My girlfriend said the same thing!! Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Great looking truck. The ride quality should be a huge difference.Thumbs Up


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Great truck. Have you towed with it yet? Wondering how well that motor pulls.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Awsome looking truck!Thumbs Up


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm jealous...been looking for a F150 Platinum with the EcoBoost....great truck you have. I'm doing the same thing, selling the F250 and looking for a 150. 

Just can't justify the cost between the two.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Haven't towed with it yet but have put about 500 miles on it so far. Its averaging around 20 mpg combined driving which is awesome for a 6k truck. Hope to get a little better when I install an Access tonneau cover in a week or so. I did mash it from 30mph and wow does it pull hard. Hope to hook my boat up to it in a few weeks (6k or so) so we will see how it does.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice rig man! I was almost sold on them.... Plow issue is holding me up right now! Very interested to see how it tows.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice truck, the ecoboost is a cool little motor. I have been trying to get my parents to trade there mustang gt in for a reg cab 2wd ecoboost. Time for exhaust, intake and tuning :}
Robert


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

subscribed for updates


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks for all the compliments guys, I am really loving this truck. I added an Access tonneau cover and tinted the windows last week and I can say that the cover gave me another 1 mpg. With 1800 or so miles on it, the mileage is about 19mpg combined driving. I am on gas tank number 4 and thanks to GasBuddy on the iPhone I am able to maintain my numbers. Its really a great truck, I am super happy with it. 

Rob, no mods for this one!! G/F would kill me, and besides I learned my lesson about modding with my Dodge. I want to keep the warranty intact, so if I do anything it will be some FX4 20's and tow mirrors, thats it. Truck is great just the way it is!

I will keep this updated as I put more miles on it.


----------



## 01CTD2500 (Jun 12, 2007)

Eyesell;1316548 said:


> I'm jealous...been looking for a F150 Platinum with the EcoBoost....great truck you have. I'm doing the same thing, selling the F250 and looking for a 150.
> 
> Just can't justify the cost between the two.


I wanted the same, but couldn't justify a few thousand more for different wheels, seat color, and brushed trim vs. woodgrain so I went with a loaded Lariat.

I also went from having 3/4 ton Dodge diesels to a half ton, but I absolutely LOVE the pickup. Superb power, great fuel economy, and excelent towing capability.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Got about 2700 miles on it and still loving the truck. Mileage is down to around 17-17.5 mixed but still better than the Dodge. This truck really shines with highway driving, can't wait to see what it does going to PA next spring and the shore trips.


----------



## ry_rock (Jul 21, 2011)

Great truck...congrats....to bad the F150 has EPS can't plow with that, I am interested to see if anyone can work around this


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Where is your lawn?


----------



## SDP Hauling (Feb 24, 2010)

nice daily truck


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Stik208;1332466 said:


> Where is your lawn?


I'd kill to have a lawn like that... The only thing better would be all concrete.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

That pic is from my mom's house down the NJ shore.


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

I like the new f150's but just cant bring myself to buy a non diesel truck.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Well it got its first war wound yesterday. Was clearing a driveway in Lincoln Park and a tree limb fell and put a small dent on the hood. Windshield was also scratched in a few spots also. Oh well, its a truck!


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Thats what insurance is for! Like the eco boost concept.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

So its been a few months since I posted about the truck. I apologize for no updated pics but I will have to get some soon. I have added a tonneau cover, tinted the windows, a shorty antenna, tow mirrors, Harley tail lights and lower front grill so far. Thats probably it since I want to eventually buy a Super Duty and go plowing again. 

The truck has almost 7000 miles on it now and is averaging 18.5-19.5 mpg. I just took a trip to Connecticut and averaged 18+ mpg at 75-80mph on I-95. I am very happy with the mpg and power this truck has. 

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

BlueRam2500;1396422 said:


> averaging 18.5-19.5 mpg.


Man, I'm not getting anything near this, average is 13 in the city, 17 highway...I have just about 3800 miles on the truck and was told there is no such thing as "break in " any longer. 
I'm taking my truck in next week to find out what's going on. I have the 3:31 gear and drive it very, very easy trying to get somewhere near the sticker mileage..


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I also have the 3.31's and can honestly say that there were a few tanks where my avg was in the 15's. Truck does get good mileage, but I have don't think we will ever see the sticker mileage. Although I don't like the payment again, it still gets better mileage and is cheaper to fill than my diesel was.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like you need to change your screen name :laughing:


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I've taken home several Crew Cab 5.0 F150's for weekends and put nearly 300 miles on them, each time I never got less than 19mpg's out of them. Very nice trucks, with the EcoBoost anytime your hitting boost it's going to drink more fuel. Depending on how aggressive the turbo's are (which looking at the torque curve's, it kicks in right away) it'll use more fuel - I'd actually think a truck with higher (numerically) gears would do better in the MPG department. Meaning instead of the 3.31's, I would've went with 3.5x's.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I bought mine off a lot and didn't have much of a choice for gears. Although I do agree with you, and if it were up to me I would have bought one with the 3.73's and 20" FX4 wheels, but I'm content with it right now. Plan on buying another 3/4 ton, either a Chevy or Ford this time, in another year when I finish grad school. This truck is perfect for what I need it for now.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

plowguy43;1402142 said:


> I've taken home several Crew Cab 5.0 F150's for weekends and put nearly 300 miles on them, each time I never got less than 19mpg's out of them. Very nice trucks, with the EcoBoost anytime your hitting boost it's going to drink more fuel. Depending on how aggressive the turbo's are (which looking at the torque curve's, it kicks in right away) it'll use more fuel - I'd actually think a truck with higher (numerically) gears would do better in the MPG department. Meaning instead of the 3.31's, I would've went with 3.5x's.


Im curious as to how you think that?..


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

87chevy;1402649 said:


> Im curious as to how you think that?..


Which part?

Turbo's compress the incoming air which require's more fuel to make the power. Usually if you have a car with a turbo, you stay out of the boost in order to save fuel.

Gears - today's transmissions have so many gears and low overdrive's that lower RPM's don't equal better fuel economy. It causes the engines to lug and stay out of their range of power/powerband. A higher revving engine, like most of today's small blocks doesn't like to be lugged around at 1500RPM and will waste fuel at that range. If it were around 2000RPM or a little higher, it would be in a better power band, working less, and using less fuel. People see low gears like 3.3x's or 3.21's and think MPG's, I'd never go lower than 3.5x's or 3.7x's.

Ironically we got 2 new F150's in last night and they both do have 3.55's in them.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

I meant the gears. My grandpas 94 1/2 chevy has a 350, 5 speed and 2.90s. And he got 20 mpg with a pickup camper. We both checked it by hand. Theoretically, the lower the ratio, the better the mileage. You're spinning the pinion less times to make the ring gear turn once.


----------



## 01CTD2500 (Jun 12, 2007)

I have 3.55's and the 6.5' bed and averaged 15mpg all city driving when it was warmer out... with the winter air its been 14 or slightly below. The truck see's its best mileage in the 55-65mph range with 21-23 being very common. at 75+ its usually around 17-18.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

01CTD2500;1405852 said:


> I have 3.55's and the 6.5' bed and averaged 15mpg all city driving when it was warmer out... with the winter air its been 14 or slightly below. The truck see's its best mileage in the 55-65mph range with 21-23 being very common. at 75+ its usually around 17-18.


Sounds about what my dads 5.3 gets. If I'm driving... He rods it everywhere since I piped it for him...


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

This truck still treating you well? Id really like one when im done with school. Not sure if i want the 5.0 or ecoboost?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

DieselSlug;1638320 said:


> This truck still treating you well? Id really like one when im done with school. Not sure if i want the 5.0 or ecoboost?


6.2 Thumbs Up


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Mark13;1638322 said:


> 6.2 Thumbs Up


Haha, i see that's offered now. Im beginning to need more of a daily driver pickup that gets decent mileage for a truck. The f150 seems to be a good pick with either the 5.0 or the 3.5 ecoboost.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Don't buy the Eco!! Its got a ton of power but doesn't get the mpg its supposed to get. Mine got 11mpg towing an aluminum trailer with a 4 wheeler on it!! Buy the 5.0 if you get one.

I just traded mine today for a '13 F350 CC/LB 6.7 Powerstroke. Loving it!!


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

where are he pics of the new truck then?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

DieselSlug;1638323 said:


> Haha, i see that's offered now. Im beginning to need more of a daily driver pickup that gets decent mileage for a truck. The f150 seems to be a good pick with either the 5.0 or the 3.5 ecoboost.


From the little bit of reading I have done the 6.2's pretty reasonable on fuel. It seems to do pretty similar to the Ecoboost when towing while still probably having significantly more power.


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

BlueRam2500;1638340 said:


> I just traded mine today for a '13 F350 CC/LB 6.7 Powerstroke. Loving it!!


We need some pics to drool over.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

pics or it never happened haha


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Sorry guys been busy with my summer job starting and life. I'll get some pics this weekend after its tinted and washed!


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

wheres the pics man?? lol good luck with the new ride


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Getting tinted tomorrow than pics!!! I just washed it today. Man you don't know how long the damn truck is until you wash it.


----------

